#  Erste Hilfe >   Hilfe.... >

## michaneu

Hallo,
ich weiss mir nicht mehr zu helfen...
Gestern wurde ich Zeuge eines Unfalls. Ich stand mit meinem roller an einer Ampel...Als grün wurde ging mein roller aus, an mir brauste ein morotrad vorbei ich erschreckte mich und dachte noch "du blöder Vogel". 
keine hundert meter kam ein Auto aus einer Ausfahrt geschossen und nahm den Motoradfahrer volle Wucht mit. Ich bin rechts rangefahren um zu helfen.  
Ich bin zu dem Verletzten und bestimmt mir jemanden der mir hilft den Helm abzunehmen da er ohne Bewußtsein war... 
Ich wurde angeschrien man sollte den Helm um Gotteswillen nicht abnehmen.... 
Da ich aber im Rahmen meiner Ausbildung zur Altenpflegerin einen erste Hilfe Kurs erst vor 2 Wochen hatte wusste ich, DOCH man soll ihn abnhemen... 
Ich wies den Ausgewählten ein wie er was machen soll wenn wir ihn gemeinsam vorsichtig abnhemen... Nachdem er ab war versuchte ich indem eine reaktion von dem verletzten zu bekommen, ohne erfolg, konnte auch keinen puls spüren... Also fingen wir an die Druckmassage und Beatmung im von mir erlernten rythmus zu absolvieren... 
Auf einmal ein knacken, ein geräusch wa sich nie wieder vergessen werde, trotzdem habe ich mich dan dem weichen angepasst und weitergemacht, alles wie im Trance... 
Nach einer gefühlten ewigkeit wurde ich zur seite gestossen, Sanitäter und arzt waren da...  
ich verliess den ort und setzte mich abseits, und brach zusammen...denn ich hörte nur einen satz wie, der ist schon längst tot das Genick ist durch...Mir wurde psychologische hilfe angeboten die ich ablehnte... zuhause dann kamen die Gedanken !Habe ich ihm das Genick gebrochen? Kann seit dem nicht mehr schlafen...mir ist übel,falle in weinkrämpfe...mir ist kalt... 
wo bin ich am besten aufgehoben? ist das ein schock oder geht das schon in eine art trauma über? 
habe meine aussage heute bei der polizei gemacht denn gestern ging garnichts, der polizist meinte müsste mit einer anzeige wegen fahrlässiger tötung rechnen....stimt das :Huh?:  :Huh?: ?  bin totla fertig und hoffe hier Hilfe und Rat zu bekommen....weiß nicht mehr weiter.....

----------


## gisie63

Liebe michaneu,
ich möchte dir ganz großen Respekt aussprechen, dass du geholfen hast!!!!! Du hast das Richtige getan, indem du überhaupt etwas getan hast und nicht nur dumm geguckt! 
Um dir eine genaue Auskunft geben zu können, habe ich gerade eben noch mit einer befreundeten Polzistin telefoniert. Sie ist über die Aussage ihres Kollegen etwas erstaunt gewesen. Die Frage wäre, wer wollte eine Anzeige erstatten. Meine Freundin sagt, selbst wenn es zur Anzeige kommen würde, wird nichts dabei herauskommen, denn du hast mit bestem Wissen und Gewissen versucht zu helfen. Übrigens - auch Notärzten und Rettungssanitäter brechen bei Reanimationen gelegentlich Rippen, und auch profesionelle Retten bringen nicht alle Verunglückten durch. Wenn du nichts getan hättest, würde dir eine Anzeige wegen unterlassener Hilfeleistung ins Haus stehen. Meine Freundin rät dir, wenn es tatsächlich zur Anzeige kommen würde, eine Anwalt hinzu zu ziehen. Aber sie ist davon überzeugt, dass es nicht so weit kommt.
Für dich persönlich rate ich dir einen Notfallseelsorger zu konsultieren. Die sind auch am Wochenende zu sprechen. Schau mal unter Notfallseelsorge in Deutschland, da findest du Listen für deine Stadt.
Liebe Grüße gisie

----------

